# Ranger 900



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am about to pull the trigger on a xp900 ranger. The best price I found so far was at Hoffpauir Polaris which is about a 3 hr drive from me has anybody had any experience or comments about this dealership or have a recommendation on a dealer.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

I picked my 900 from rock powersports in Shreveport. May be worth a call to them speak to Shane he's the GM I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes call Shane. Tell him you know me Joey. He will take care of you and save you money. Cheapest place anywhere is Shoal Polaris in Alabama. Usually with shipping fees to your door, you still save 2k$ out the door. Let me know, I have a friend Nate that works there also


----------

